# Advice for budget garden woodworking shop?



## Chris Suffolk (5 Nov 2022)

Currently we have a brick outbuilding (probably an old utility or something) which is a whopping 8x6ft. I'm looking to get something bigger and wondered what the best options are?

I want to use it for general woodworking using tools like the table saw, bench top Sanders, drill presses and the occasional hand tools if I can be bothered. In terms of what I want to make it'll be mostly small hobby things, boxes, bird houses and similar sized things with the occasional side table or coffee table possibly in the future.

I'm tempted by a simple 10x20ft shed "workshop" on top of the plastic grid and gravel base system. I'm just concerned that sheds aren't that sturdy. I'm also 6ft 4 tall so I'd need to stand in the middle of the shed whereas ideally I'd like my bench in the middle.

I don't really want to spend 10k on a Brock building. Looking more in the 2-3k area to leave budget for improvements like insulation, electrics and additional interior wall surfaces or extra support braces etc.

I like the metal prefab workshops as they're nice and cheap but I think I'd end up spending another grand cladding the insulating the interior.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Nov 2022)

Chris Suffolk said:


> Currently we have a brick outbuilding (probably an old utility or something) which is a whopping 8x6ft. I'm looking to get something bigger and wondered what the best options are?
> 
> I want to use it for general woodworking using tools like the table saw, bench top Sanders, drill presses and the occasional hand tools if I can be bothered. In terms of what I want to make it'll be mostly small hobby things, boxes, bird houses and similar sized things with the occasional side table or coffee table possibly in the future.
> 
> ...


You can build a workshop as strong as you like. 

I'd be looking at 4x2 timber studs and 22mm cladding and 11mm OSB inside. 

I think you should be able to do that on a 12x 16 shed for about that amount. 

Cladding would be £666
Studwork same £600
Ply floor + roof and lining @£30 sheet
24 sheets £720 

So approx £2k not including windows,doors, insulation roof covering - felt/rubber/metal etc.


----------



## Chris Suffolk (5 Nov 2022)

I did think about a self build, I just wasn't sure how strong I'd need it and probably over quoted my materials. It sounds like you'd suggest all the dimensional lumber being 2x4s? What sort of thickness ply would you suggest for the floor and ceiling? 

I think it still comes out more expensive than the alternatives but as you say, it'd be much stronger. If I wanted to reduce the costs is there any particular area that would be best? Thickness of the outer cladding perhaps?


----------



## Jameshow (5 Nov 2022)

I'd go for 18mm ply for floor and roof. 

You could go for 13mm cladding but you'll only say £100?

Ditto with thinner ply / studding.


----------



## Chris Suffolk (5 Nov 2022)

Cheers, I'll do a real plan and quote for it. Anywhere better than Travis Perkins etc for such materials?


----------



## Jameshow (5 Nov 2022)

I use henshaw timber Baildon, much cheaper than big box stores or timber merchants.


----------



## Sachakins (5 Nov 2022)

I'd search for workshop, not shed.
Sheds tend to have thinner frames and cladding, where as workshops much sturdier frames and easier to insulate.
Try Google search on 
Heavy Duty Apex Workshop, studwork 60mmx45mm

Suffolk sheds look like the do some heavier duty workshops at around the 3k mark.

Mine came from a Walsall firm that delivered to Liverpool, Heavy Duty Apex, was very easy to insulate later on.
Was 16 x 8, self extended to 24 x 8 at later date.
If I was buying again I would go for 16 x 12 or 16 x 10, the 8 foot is a bit narrow, everything on each wall and walk area down middle, bit of a pipper swinging 8 x 4 sheets or 3m lengths around.

Just my observations after a few years use in a 16 x 8 (24x8)


----------



## Allen Quay (6 Nov 2022)

With you being 6’4” tall, self-build might be the best way forward for you, as already suggested. Once you’ve got the basic shell done, you can do things like adding electrics and insulation as and when you’ve got the money to do so.


----------



## HamsterJam (6 Nov 2022)

I’m nearly complete building a 3x4m log cabin with 40mm thick walls and double glazing. It has cost me just under £4K including the floor and floor/roof insulation but excluding the base and electrics.


----------



## Brdy (6 Nov 2022)

Not sure if this is much help but I just priced my own shed build up.

4x2 timbers, 18mm ply roof and walls, 16mm shiplap cladding, 100mm rock wool insulation, 50mm kingspan insulation for roof, pent roof with strong shed felt.

2.4m x 4.8m (approx 8ft x 16ft)

£2500 including vat.

EDIT: This is assuming you have your own concrete base (which I will have done as I can get stuff for that abit cheaper (free) through work)


----------



## TRITON (6 Nov 2022)

You'll need to install an anti-burglary kit.

This looks ideal...


----------



## Fitzroy (6 Nov 2022)

My rule of thumb is you'll pay the same for the structure material for a home build shed as you would for the same sized shed kit. However you'll get thicker frames, floor, roof and cladding. You can also build it in such a way that you can add insulation and have it the height you need.


----------



## Gbobo (7 Nov 2022)

Hi Chris,
It might be worth looking at building with SIPS panels.
You can pick these up on eBay from time to time at reasonable prices.
It should save you a chunk of time compared to more traditional framed ones.


----------



## flying haggis (9 Nov 2022)

what part of suffolk are you in? there are a couple of shed building places in yarmouth near the harbour that i nearly used for my shed/workshop. they use decent thick timber as well



Sheds for sale, made in Great Yarmouth










Stevies Sheds Great Yarmouth


Supplier of quality sheds in Great Yarmouth



www.stevies-sheds.co.uk






they within a few metres of each other so might be worth a look

you could also get them to make it taller for you


----------



## rajsol3000 (9 Dec 2022)

Chris Suffolk said:


> Currently we have a brick outbuilding (probably an old utility or something) which is a whopping 8x6ft. I'm looking to get something bigger and wondered what the best options are?
> 
> I want to use it for general woodworking using tools like the table saw, bench top Sanders, drill presses and the occasional hand tools if I can be bothered. In terms of what I want to make it'll be mostly small hobby things, boxes, bird houses and similar sized things with the occasional side table or coffee table possibly in the future.
> 
> ...


I would tend to agree with the other folks on this thread that suggest you build the workshop yourself. I've been a builder/carpenter for 15 odd years and I have to say the workshop/shed/garden room kits I've seen are absolute pants I did a fair bit of investigaing a couple of years ago as I wanted to build my own workshop. 
What I ended up doing was pouring a concrete slab base with insulation in it to stop it getting absolutely freezing and building a 2x8 studwork frame cladding it on the outside with 18mm osb and then going over that with a breathable membrane and corrugated steel cladding, the inside is insulated with 100mm rockwool and lined with 11mm osb on the walls and ceilings, the roof is clad with 18mm osb and then covered with a rubber roofing membrane. I ended up with a 5.5m x 5.5m building. 
I went a bit over the top with my build.
But I spent ages shopping around for the cheapest materials, planned meticulously and bought everything ahead of time. 
If woodworking is a passion you want to peruse then I thing building your own workshop is an excellent way to improve at it, you will learn so many new skills and increase your confidence huge amounts,and like some of the other posters have mentioned, you could do the work in stages doing bits when you can afford to and truly making a workshop you can be proud of.
What would you rather, people to say, ooh nice workshop, yeah I bought it. 
Or 
Ooh nice workshop, yeah i built it with my own 2 hands!
Good luck


----------

